# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Πρόβλημα με Διάδρομο superweigt t650

## ArtifexEfr

Χαίρετε,
Έχω το εξής πρόβλημα με τον συγκεκριμένο διάδρομο,έκαψε την εσωτερική ασφάλεια f10A 250v την οποία άλλαξα
τώρα ενώ ανάβει κανονικά και με το που δίνω λίγο speed και ξεκινάει το μοτερ ρίχνει την ασφάλεια του σπιτιου.
Εχω βγάλει την πλακέτα για έλεγχο και εξωτερικά τουλάχιστον δεν δείχνει κάποια βλάβη.ανεβάζω φωτογραφία για να ρίξετε μια ματιά και να μου προτείνετε τι να ελέγξω.
Ευχαριστώ!

Υ.Σ στο κάτω μέρος βρίσκεται η γέφυρα ανόρθωσης mp3510w
CIMG0119.jpg

----------


## ArtifexEfr

Τελικά θα αντικαταστήσω τον Πυκνωτή 330μF/400v (Παρότι δεν φαίνεται αρπαγμένος) και θα δοκιμάσω ξανά,πάντως στα M+ και Μ- (που τροφοδοτούν το DC μοτέρ του διαδρόμου) με το πολύμετρο μετράω 185v(έχω ξηλώσει την πλακέτα οπότε παίρνω μετρήσεις χωρίς να έχω συνδεμένο το μοτέρ).
Γενικότερα παιδιά αν μπορεί κανείς να βοηθήσει....να δούμε τελικά τι φταίει η πλακέτα,το μοτέρ η κάτι άλλο...

----------

